# fotos



## brasphrag (Feb 4, 2012)

trying again.
I think I get it?


----------



## John M (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes, you got it! Very good. Thanks. However, the top photo is way too big. You need to resize it in a photo-editing program before you post it.


----------



## brasphrag (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes I see now, Thank's again


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 4, 2012)

Roberto,

That is a fine looking hybrid. Very nice.

Rob


----------



## brasphrag (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you, I have as I've posted more other ones , just waiting blooming time.
You can see the great influence of vittatum at staminode and pouch color. I need help in how register this hybrid, I remember once you told me how but as a mather of fact , using windows I lost many files. Now with Mac this seams to be solved. Can you help?


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 4, 2012)

I've never registered an hybrid myself, but I think all the information you need can be found at the following address:

http://www.rhs.org.uk/plants/plant-science/plant-registration/orchids

Hope this helps.

If you need any further help there are lots of people on this forum that can, and I'm sure, will help you.


P.S. It's a very dark clone you have there of Phrag. caudatum. Looks nice.


----------



## brasphrag (Feb 4, 2012)

Another photo.









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 4, 2012)

John M said:


> However, the top photo is way too big. You need to resize it in a photo-editing program before you post it.



wow! though with that size you've made it look like a giant, jungle nepenthes that could have monkeys hiding inside!  nice images and welcome


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 4, 2012)

Great stuff! What flower is your Avatar??


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 4, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Great stuff! What flower is your Avatar??


I wonder that, also. It looks to be the same as the parent on the left -- it is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 4, 2012)

The pictures work, and they look quite nice too!


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 5, 2012)

The avatar Roberto uses is the species Phrag. vittatum if I'm not mistaken.
Correct Roberto?

Rob


----------



## brasphrag (Feb 5, 2012)

*Avatar photo*

The small image called, I suppose Avatar, is from one of my vittatum clones.
Here is the original photo and one variant of it.They are old ones takes with a nikon. Now digital photos are better. Soom I'll give you a link to Facebook with all my recent vittatum photos, hope you'll enjoy.


----------



## brasphrag (Feb 5, 2012)

Ops , sorry wrong bottom pushed!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2012)

brasphrag said:


> Ops , sorry wrong bottom pushed!



Not to worry -- it's fixed.

That is probably the darkest Phrag I've ever seen!


----------



## Dido (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you sometimes have seed from them. 

Are this one growing on the cool or more on the warm side.


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 6, 2012)

All beautiful.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2012)

Very dark vittatum!


----------



## brasphrag (Feb 6, 2012)

To Dido?
Yes Mr. ... I always have seeds of all clones I grow, including this dark one.


----------



## brasphrag (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello folks,
The link to vittatum photos is as follows: 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.105698049548048.7297.100003235601880&type=3&l=4b10eaaff8


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks! That's quite a lot of variety in one species. You should send Rob Z. a couple photos of the dark ones for phragweb.info.


----------



## brasphrag (Nov 7, 2012)

Now it is official , this hibrid is named Phragmipedium Roberto Takase. RHS has the registration.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2012)

brasphrag said:


> Now it is official , this hibrid is named Phragmipedium Roberto Takase. RHS has the registration.



Congratulations -- it is a very nice hybrid.

But I really would like a dark vittatum.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 7, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, congratulations!


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 8, 2012)

very nice and congratulions


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2012)

I know someone in Canada who is trying to get true vittatums. do you trade plants?


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 8, 2012)

Beautiful clones, Roberto. Did you ever bloom or register that Phrag. (ecuadorense x wallisii) hybrid?


----------



## Shiva (Nov 8, 2012)

Gorgeous phrags and congratulations for registering your hybrid.


----------

